# Anyone want to swap P99's???



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have the P99 QA in S&W 40 with 3 magazines. I'm looking to swap it for a P99 in 9mm. It can be AS or QA. PM me if your interested.


----------



## rcbaldwinjr (Sep 18, 2007)

Not that I am looking to trade, but there appears to be conversion barrel available. I am still researching it, but take a look at this - http://www.jarvis-custom.com/Products/tabid/53/ctl/ProductDetail/productId/21/mid/388/Default.aspx

It may meet your needs. I have heard that stove piping can occur as the ejectors don't quiet match.

Any experts out there? I am going off of what I have read, not tried.

-Bob


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Never had anything go wrong with this P99. I just don't like the 40 round it's to snappy for me. I had it in a compact XD also and got the compact 9 and sold the 40. I do have the 40 in the CX4 which is great. But when it's in a pistol I can't hit a thing with it. I wish I could, I would feel much better carrying the 40 than the 9. Soon I'm going to get that small Para LDA CARRY in 45ACP. I had one and sold it the first time I took it to the range. Well he was there last night doing some night shooting. He let me shoot a 100 of my reloads through it and I wish I never sold it. If I had the cash I would get one right this minute, hell I would drive 12 hours to get one. Once I have one my P99 C becomes my backup.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Bigger hole, less snap??? Buy the .45!

Take a look at the new XD.45 befere you do anything if you like XD's...


----------

